# Depersonalization disorder to be topic for the show "THE DOCTORS"



## Will O (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am a film maker in Los Angeles. I am suffering from DP/DR panic disorder and now depression from all the suffering. Through some connections I have pleased my case to the show "The Doctors" along with getting care for my own disorder my mission is to spread awareness and help those suffering as well. As the filming and air date come closer I will let everyone know when to tune in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes please let us know when and where to tune in, I'd very much so like to see this.


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2014)

I would LOVE to watch this episode!


----------

